# Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand



## svendannenberg (19. Januar 2014)

Moin,
ich hätte gerne ein paar Tips wo ich ein Schlauchboot (4m) gut über den Stand bringen und einsetzen kann. Es wäre gut, wenn es vom PKW bis zum Wasser gut zugänglich ist und auch gute Parkmöglichkeiten da sind. Ich meine keine Slipanlagen, ich meine parken->Boot vom Anhänger->Strand->Wasser...... Der Bereich zwischen Laboe und Heiligenhafen ist für mich hierbei interessant....Danke schonmal....


----------



## peiner freak (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand*

Moin Lensterstrand beim Restaurant zur Düne


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand*

Hi,

ich würde da mal auf den Weissenhäuser Strand tippen. Gutes Gebiet dafür, kleiner Wassereinlauf, gute Parkmöglichkeit, schmaler Strandabschnitt, nach 10 m vom Strand weg, gleicht 3 m tief, super für Schlauchis dort, selbst schon praktiziert..

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben...

VG TIM


----------



## svendannenberg (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde da mal auf den Weissenhäuser Strand tippen. Gutes Gebiet dafür, kleiner Wassereinlauf, gute Parkmöglichkeit, schmaler Strandabschnitt, nach 10 m vom Strand weg, gleicht 3 m tief, super für Schlauchis dort, selbst schon praktiziert..
> 
> ...


 
Danke....ich werde mir das mal ansehen. Darf man da unten direkt ran fahren? Ich meine da stehen Schilder"Privatweg" oder so....Oder einfach durch und gut;-)?


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand*

ich hab da nächtelang geparkt, während des Angelns. Wir haben da sogar auf den ganz neuen Parkplätzen gecampt. Alle paar Stunden kommt ein Auto, um nachzusehen, ob du Lagerfeuer machst, und leuchtet mit Fernlicht richtung Ostsee, ansonsten ist da der Hund begraben...


----------



## svendannenberg (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand*

Wie sieht es wochentags vor Weissenhaus aus? Kommt man da weit genug raus oder macht einem das Warngebiet Putlos einen Strich durch die Rechnung?


----------



## svendannenberg (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand*

kann da jemand was zu sagen, der die Region genau kennt?;+





svendannenberg schrieb:


> Wie sieht es wochentags vor Weissenhaus aus? Kommt man da weit genug raus oder macht einem das Warngebiet Putlos einen Strich durch die Rechnung?


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand*

Der Strandabschnitt wo du das Boot rein lassen kannst , gehört dem Eitzer Angelverein und Fischern. Da würde ich zumindest einmal nachfragen bzw. es ist auch eine Schranke davor.
Ins Sperrgebiet kannst du so reinfahren ,es sei denn es sind Schießzeiten dann nartürlich nicht.
Schießzeiten kannst du in Putlos erfragen oder im Inet googeln .

Gruß


----------



## Falckenstein (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand*

Auf der anderen Seite der Kieler Förde, in Falckenstein, gibt es einen Verein mit Bootsliegeplatz und Slip. Mitgliedsbeitrag ist nicht hoch und man kann bequem rein und raus.


----------



## Sea-Trout (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Der Strandabschnitt wo du das Boot rein lassen kannst , gehört dem Eitzer Angelverein und Fischern. Da würde ich zumindest einmal nachfragen bzw. es ist auch eine Schranke davor.
> Ins Sperrgebiet kannst du so reinfahren ,es sei denn es sind Schießzeiten dann nartürlich nicht.
> Schießzeiten kannst du in Putlos erfragen oder im Inet googeln .
> 
> Gruß


Man kann das Boot auch über die Leitplanken heben so haben wir das immer gemacht wenn mein Kollege der dort im Verein ist nicht dabei war.

Falls sie schießen ist das auch kein Problem meist reicht es wenn man bis zu den gelben Bojen draussen ist.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand*

Moin,
guck Dir mal 24257 Hohenfelde an Strandstr. runter.
Bin im Sommer auch da fahren wir mal eine Runde.

mfg nobbi


----------



## svendannenberg (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand*

Danke erstmal für die Tipps. Hohenfelde kenne ich gut. Da ist es natürlich problemlos vom Parkplatz über den Strand.... dachte nur, dass man vielleicht schlechter fängt, da es dort etwas flacher ist als in Weißenhaus....


----------



## Amigo-X (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand*

Dazendorf-Strand, kurz vor Heligenhafen, Parkplatz direkt am Strand und ähnliche Bedingungen wie Weissenhaus. Idealer Schlauchboot-Platz, auch bei Bellyboot-Anglern sehr beliebt. Auf jeden Fall einfacher ranzukommen als in Weissenhaus. Aber Achtung, da gibts son Sheriff mit Dackel, der mag irgenwie keine Autos auf dem Strand.


----------



## KOCHI82 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit dem Schlauchboot über den Strand*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Dazendorf-Strand, kurz vor Heligenhafen, Parkplatz direkt am Strand und ähnliche Bedingungen wie Weissenhaus. Idealer Schlauchboot-Platz, auch bei Bellyboot-Anglern sehr beliebt. Auf jeden Fall einfacher ranzukommen als in Weissenhaus. Aber Achtung, da gibts son Sheriff mit Dackel, der mag irgenwie keine Autos auf dem Strand.



Dazendorf ist TOP :m mit Schlauchboot!

guggst du hier! http://youtu.be/GtXRPVrARtk #6


----------

